# Driver for old webcam Logitech *window 7*



## Oupsy (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi!
I have a old Logitech webcam. I tryed to installed it with the driver and it said NOT COMPATIBLE. so I downloaded this
Software:
Title: Logitech Webcam Software with Vid 
Software Version: 1.1 
Post Date: 10-27-2009 
Platform: Windows 7 
File Size: 50 Mb . 
found at: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/584/5798?osid=14

Tryed to install it like they want(at one point they ask you to plug in the webcam) it failed saying my webcam was not compatible. I did it again skipping the pluggin part and now it work very well! So skip the plugging part,install completely the software,,than plug your webcam.

So I just wanted to share it.If you got a old webcam (mine is a 861194-0000 QuickCam Communicate STX and NOT in the list of compatible http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com...amr.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=13985

:wave::wave:


----------

